# Gros problème Bouton Home



## jny13 (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai acheté un Ipod touch 3G 16Go qui fonctionne parfaitement.
Seulement je l'ai acheté en connaissance de cause.

Bouton home hs, je me suis dit pas de soucis.
Mais en le recevant la personne ne m'avait pas précisé qu'elle avait ouvert et avait cassé une partie MEGA importante pour le bouton home 

Donc je vous montre les photos en espérant que vous puissiez m'aider.

Donc voici l'image en question c'est ce qu'il me manque.

Première image la partie qu'il me manque :

http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us

Voici ensuite mon ipod touch à moi :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/20120120161835.jpg/

Et sur la vitre il me manque aussi une petite partie jaune : 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/20120120161850.jpg/

Alors pensez vous que cela soit réparable ou pas ?

Car tout fonctionne et je souhaiterais le réparer pour ma petite soeur.

En vous remerciant par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2012)

Aucune idée de si c'est réparable ou pas.
En attendant, tu peux aller dans Réglages / Général / Accessibilité / Assistive Touch / Activé
pour avoir un bouton Home "virtuel" sur l'écran.

Personnellement je n'utilise plus que celui-ci, afin d'économiser le bouton physique qui est assez fragile apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai lu un peu partout.


----------



## jny13 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette astuce.
Mais lorsque je vais dans reglage, general, je n'ai pas accessibilité.
Donc pas de bouton home pour moi.
Je suis 4.2.1.

Auriez vous une autre solution merci ?


----------

